# You’re losing if your not doing this



## scody357 (Jul 19, 2021)

1. It’s free money
2. Your tip % goes up
3. Riders love it
4. There’s absolutely nothing to do once you’ve installed.









Rideshare Advertising and Entertainment | Play Octopus


Rideshare advertising delivering location-based video ads to a captive audience through interactive tablets inside Uber and Lyft vehicles.




playoctopus.com


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Are there any RS drivers on this forum that have installed tablets in their car????


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Other than airport rides tips are low due to passengers paying high and us getting low. Avg take 50% . Why put in games. Maybe 2 years ago. 
Guys earning .70 cents a mile going to explain how to increase earnings. 
Taxi rates $2.70 a mile


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@Benjamin M didn't you use this or something similar? How'd it work out?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> @Benjamin M didn't you use this or something similar? How'd it work out?


Yep! Still in my car but probably sending it back in light of my recent advancement at work. 

Basically, if you qualify, they send you absolutely everything for free. Hook it up and drive. I made about $400 (if I remember correctly, I'll check later) the first year. 

Stop driving or don't drive enough to satisfy them, they pay for you to mail it back. I kept the mount and everything else 😂 

Totally legit company, based in Maryland, and their customer service has been great. 

You're paid on a point system, they get paid for ads, pax love it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh and you're covered for theft with a police report


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Other than airport rides tips are low due to passengers paying high and us getting low. Avg take 50% . Why put in games. Maybe 2 years ago.
> Guys earning .70 cents a mile going to explain how to increase earnings.
> Taxi rates $2.70 a mile


Because it's free to you and they pay for you to have it in your car.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> View attachment 605585


Might be but it's actually a decent deal. 

By the way, I've never tried Spam. Maybe tomorrow. 😂


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I will put it in makes great sense. I will put it with the cooler that has free soda Gatorade and mints. So I can get the xtra $1.75 tip


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> I will put it in makes great sense. I will put it with the cooler that has free soda Gatorade and mints. So I can get the xtra $1.75 tip


Except this one is free and they pay you, if you're good enough for em that is 😂 

Depends on your market, trip count, etc


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I will say 1 thing trip count is not my bag. Screw 80 trips a week and wearing out cars. 
Mine is less trips higher gross. No sat or sundays if possible. If you can do that. That's living. This 24x7x7 with mints all gross $3000 a week 199 trips no like oil changes every week. 
Net profit $1700. Pass on that shit. 7 years doing this


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

scody357 said:


> 1. It’s free money
> 2. Your tip % goes up
> 3. Riders love it
> 4. There’s absolutely nothing to do once you’ve installed.
> ...


Biggest POS scam ever. I beta’ed those POS. My cellphone was bigger than their “tablets”.
waste of time.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

scody357 said:


> 1. It’s free money
> 2. Your tip % goes up
> 3. Riders love it
> 4. There’s absolutely nothing to do once you’ve installed.
> ...


So how long have you worked for them?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Biggest POS scam ever. I beta’ed those POS. My cellphone was bigger than their “tablets”.
> waste of time.


Um when? I posted a photo of my car and my tablet. Same size as another during the pandemic that I returned.

Unless you have huge phone? 😂

And how is it a "scam" if you do not pay for anything but they pay you? 

Sure you're thinking of the same thing?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And no, I don't work for them. I just landed an amazing career, went from a black car driver to a supervisor in less than two months. Pretty sure I'm done with RS. 

But Octopus is a legit company, in no way a "scam", pax enjoy the entertainment and I enjoyed the $25 they paid me off and on for just having the thing in my car. 

I'll be sending my second tablet back to them only because I am not driving my car for profit anymore. The next guy or gal will then enjoy it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And the ride requirements are very flexible. Mainly, if you are barely driving any more after you were approved and received the hardware, they just ask for it back.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

scody357 said:


> 1. It’s free money
> 2. Your tip % goes up
> 3. Riders love it
> 4. There’s absolutely nothing to do once you’ve installed.
> ...


How much does the service cost?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> How much does the service cost?


Absolutely zero but they pay you


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

scody357 said:


> 1. It’s free money
> 2. Your tip % goes up
> 3. Riders love it
> 4. There’s absolutely nothing to do once you’ve installed.
> ...


Seems your post was edited by a moderator.

Good luck to you.

I have a go fund me page cuz I'm old and my vehicle needs repairs.

Could you front me the money?

I promise to install your device so that the food in my back seat views the advertising.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Oh my gosh. Y'all are so cynical! 😂 

Here's my dashboard. If they accept you (hard in some markets), everything is FREE. NO STRINGS ATTACHED! 

I posted a photo of mine in my Civic. Here it is again. My second tablet, I sent the first one back when I stopped driving during the pandemic. 

But no, everything is a scam, everything is negative. 😂 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> @Benjamin M didn't you use this or something similar? How'd it work out?


Why did you have to bring me into this? 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Why did you have to bring me into this? 😂


Sorry, I thought I remembered you did it and could actually shed some light on it!

An old Pirate saying, _the beatings will commence until the morale gets better!  Sorta like UP!_


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

maybe if one has a vehicle just for RS. otherwise, how embarrassing. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> maybe if one has a vehicle just for RS. otherwise, how embarrassing. 🤷‍♂️


Well things sure did quiet down with my screenshot, didn't they? 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> maybe if one has a vehicle just for RS. otherwise, how embarrassing. 🤷‍♂️


Only available for RS and they're very particular in most markets as to who they will onboard


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Well things sure did quiet down with my screenshot, didn't they?


that would be perfect for a POS clunker level RS vehicle. But any other ride, forget about it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> that would be perfect for a POS clunker level RS vehicle. But any other ride, forget about it.


They require a screenshot of your trips, rating, etc. 

Scroll up. It's totally free for the driver. And I made over $500 for having it in my car. 

Positivity, buddy! That's my game lately! 😂


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> And I made over $500 for having it in my car.


I saw and my opinion remains the same. tho, I think the 'more tips' is total hs.

Even with getting $$ after the hassle, I'm still a nope. In a personal vehicle that kinda does RS? 

I don't even like trade decals and I have 2 different gigs on mine. 😕 That's my limit.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I saw and my opinion remains the same. tho, I think the 'more tips' is total hs.
> 
> Even with getting $$ after the hassle, I'm still a nope. In a personal vehicle that kinda does RS?
> 
> I don't even like trade decals and I have 2 different gigs on mine. 😕 That's my limit.


More tips is indeed BS, I agree. 

It works on a point system. One point per trip, half a point for pax interacting with it. Reach a threshold, you get paid $25.

The biggest thing IT'S FREE TO YOU! But if you don't drive much, just don't sign up.  

Again, I'll be sending mine back to them soon


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And what hassle, by the way? You apply, if they green light you, they send a box with all you need.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> And what hassle, by the way?


the entire thing, to me, would be a hassle. 

but, I can see how it would be great for those who like the possibility of extra $$ and don't mind turning their ride into a country fair amusement ride.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> the entire thing, to me, would be a hassle.
> 
> but, I can see how it would be great for those who like the possibility of extra $$ and don't mind turning their ride into a country fair amusement ride.


Dude. It's a tablet that you strap on your passenger head rest. I keep it muted. Pax play games, I get paid.

Hassle may be applying for a the equipment, getting it for free, and spending five minutes putting it in your car, I guess?

Anyway, again, I'm sending it back only because now I am a supervisor for a limo company. 😂

POSITIVES, remember??? 😂


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> View attachment 605621


I wasn't going to consider this until I saw that you can earn badges.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> POSITIVES, remember???


ok ok ok. I won't continue saying this would not be an option for ME in my ride.

it worked for you for a time. Yay.

You have a job position you like and enjoy. Yay.

You have been promoted. Yay.

You haven't really posted a sad post in quite a while now. Yay.

sorry, running out of positives to say Yay.....


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Illini said:


> I wasn't going to consider this until I saw that you can earn badges.


Dude it's just free money, real and true. I cringed when I saw that too 😂 

Get approved, put it on the head rest, drive, get paid. 

Anyway I'm tracking a fleet right now 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ok ok ok. I won't continue saying this would not be an option for ME in my ride.
> 
> it worked for you for a time. Yay.
> 
> ...


You're making me sad 😔


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> View attachment 605587


Those look like emessis bags in the door to this night-time driver.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Those look like emessis bags in the door to this night-time driver.


Indeed they are. And this former paramedic has his own "jump bag" with them in reach at all times on the job, one to my left on Saturday 😂


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Never had to use one. Came CLOSE with an Uber pax. I let her take it up to her apartment. 

Drunk? Nope! She was applying to be a server at a new restaurant, food was awful. 😂 

Want one? I gave a few laying around, purchased about three years ago.. 😜


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> Other than airport rides tips are low due to passengers paying high and us getting low. Avg take 50% . Why put in games. Maybe 2 years ago.
> Guys earning .70 cents a mile going to explain how to increase earnings.
> Taxi rates $2.70 a mile


70c a mile... if we still got 70c a mile I might actually keep my X account active to ocassionally take a ping.

Ubertaxi is over 300% of X rates here, over $1.00 MORE per mile.

The cash rate for taxis is 452% of X rates here...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I've never tried Spam. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


>


Classic! 😂


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

A radiation machine next to my head for money. Interesting..


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

June132017 said:


> A radiation machine next to my head for money. Interesting..


Passenger seat. And do you carry a phone? 😂


----------

